
Ask HN: What are some of your recent successes? - foxes
For a break from some of the more negative content recently, let&#x27;s hear what you have succeeded at.
======
rblion
Cut out drinking, weed, meat, sugar, processed foods.

Wake up every day around 5am and dive into deep work.

Got rid of my iPhone and replaced it with a flip phone.

Deactivated Facebook, barely check Instagram anymore.

Dropped about 25 pounds without working out much, feel great.

Eliminated anyone who is parasitic towards me, saved a lot of energy and time.

Scaled my agency/consultancy without any marketing, just referrals and word-
of-mouth.

Collected a TB of nature/wildlife photos from my travels, written a lot of
posts for a blog I am launching soon that covers a range of topics from
minimalism, plant-based lifestyle, deep work, web development, UX design,
creative service, entheogens, dhyana.

Mapped out an UX and schema for a platform that I will submit to YC. If
rejected, try crowdfunding.

Consolidated my life goals and bucket list down a lot after realizing a lot of
things lately.

I have never felt more whole, grounded, centered, focused, organized, stable
before. :)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
First of all, many congrats. All these are no small accomplishments!

Very curious if you can expand on this one:

> Eliminated anyone who is parasitic towards me

It would be interesting for me to know how you define "parasitic", and what
you did about it!

Thanks for sharing your experience.

~~~
rblion
Thank you!

I would define 'parasitic' as anyone who takes up my time, energy, money, or
well-being without giving much or anything to my life. I believe reciprocation
and symbiosis are important to being healthy, balanced, and connected to
nature.

I do my best to give more than expected to all my clients, friends, family,
lovers. It's just my nature, I realized some people prey on people like me and
it's my job to create boundaries if I am to be happy.

------
nikivi
Most recent success and one that is ongoing is my focus and actual following
through on completing my 12 daily habits.

[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing/habits](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing/habits)

It includes core things like sleeping for 8 hours, exercising, eating
wholefood plant based diet, drinking water, tea, focusing on one task at a
time and setting and following through goals.

As for goals, I am genuinely in love with my Focus board I made a while back.
Makes navigating life so much easier when you know where you want to go and
can deconstruct the goals into actions.

[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing)

Aside from all that I feel like the time I spent optimizing my workflow by
learning great tools immensely valuable. I am now at the stage where I build
my own tools to solve my own problems. And it feels great.

There is still like 2 people out 7 billion that abuse Karabiner to the extent
that I do. In some ways it's sad how so many people are missing out on its
power. On the other it gives me great leverage. Just need to use it wisely.

Another success has been writing in my journal openly for the last 2 years,
every month. Been a huge mind cleanser. Here is most recent entry.

[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/looking-
back/2019/2019-augus...](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/looking-
back/2019/2019-august)

~~~
__blockcipher__
At the risk of being a bit off topic, it cracked me up that "DMT Breakthrough"
is listed as one of your monthly goals.

Since I'm already off topic, I've always found the binary "either I broke
through or I didn't" notion to fall a bit flat. I've talked to friends who
described a "breakthrough" experience that to me literally sounded like a very
low strength DMT trip. And people have all these weird criteria like "oh if
you saw beings it was a breakthrough".

Anyway, despite disliking the arbitrarity of the term, speaking personally out
of 30-40 trips I would describe about 2 of those experiences as a
breakthrough. For me the biggest recurring motif is watching a new type of
space being created in my mind's eye, composed of twisting/interlocking
hyperdimensional fabric of sorts. Everything is made of these fibers. On
another trip, I was "tapped" on the head by a floating orb that proceeded to
direct my attention to a hypercube in which it felt like I could see what felt
like an infinite number of lower-order spaces (but still >= 4D if I had to put
a number on it).

[/off topic rambling]

To bring it back on topic, I find your 12 daily habits really inspiring and
much more "focused" and actionable (yet still flexible) than some of the more
"standard" list of habits I've come across. Thanks for sharing :)

~~~
nikivi
That's interesting. I'm fascinated by psychedelics ever since I tried salvia,
I learned just how strange consciousness is or rather our perception of
reality. Salvia is so bizarre that it's impossible to put to words, the
experience. It's also interesting how unlike other psychedelics it is, like
LSD & tryptamines, it doesn't target the serotonin receptors but opioid.

I am not a believer in external entities or anything of that kind as I believe
all these psychedelics do is show how powerful our brains are in constructing
and reconstructing the raw input of the world. It's just so bizarre though
that's all even possible.

Some interesting threads:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Salvia/comments/avc7yc/i_cannot_str...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Salvia/comments/avc7yc/i_cannot_stress_how_literal_salvia_dissociations/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DMT/comments/ctwh0r/how_has_dmt_aff...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DMT/comments/ctwh0r/how_has_dmt_affected_your_belief_in_godthe/)

And this GIF is quite accurate in how salvia _feels_ like if you can even
describe it.

[https://i.imgur.com/KbedrL4.gifv](https://i.imgur.com/KbedrL4.gifv)

------
Dumblydorr
Professionally, I won a poster award at a conference, mostly for my slick R
ggplot visualizations analyzing delirium in elderly hospitalized patients.
I've never won an award for my research or coding, so that was a joyful
moment. Especially, given that 2 months earlier, I was crying under my desk on
my 30th birthday due to work pressures and feeling totally lost trying to
build huge datasets with SQL as a beginner.

Personally, I was asked to join two different folk bands, playing piano and
singing. To any classically trained musicians, I'd recommend trying folk,
there are great opportunities for your trained technical skills and playing
with others (rather than solo) has been very uplifting to my musical
happiness.

~~~
johnborkowski
Can you share a link to the visualizations?

Edit: Also, congrats!

------
ryanklee
Self-taught, second profession, 38-years old, after just 1.5 years into my SWE
career, lots of hard, deliberate work in an uncharted CI/CD space, and I've
landed a role as a Site Reliability Engineer for a major player in the health
insurance data domain.

105k base salary, typical benefits package, in a medium-COL US region. This
puts me well-ahead of what I thought were already pretty aggressive goals I
had set for myself.

The team I'm going to be working with looks like an excellent group of people,
pleasant, hard-working, with an engineering-oriented mindset. I'll be working
with a great set of technologies/infrastructure, applying interesting, useful
techniques, and at a non-trivial scale.

I'm pretty excited to be doing what I'm doing and making good money doing it.
Big change from 2 years ago, where I was not excited to be doing what I was
doing, and making not great money doing it.

Quit drinking. Go to the gym. It can work wonders.

~~~
fyfy18
Out of interest, what were you doing before and why did you switch?

~~~
ryanklee
I was freelance copywriter. I decided to switch because the dynamics of the
market for writers are brutal, and I didn't have the passion for it.

I switched to software engineering because there was I good strong likelihood
I have a knack for it (turns out I do), that I was going to really enjoy it
(turns out I love it deeply), and that there's good money in it (confirmed).

It was a calculated decision, though not a difficult one, and maybe the best
I've made in my life so far.

------
TheAceOfHearts
I've succeeded in improving my health through diet and exercise.

A few months back I started weight training and I've managed to build enough
discipline to become someone who works out regularly. My longer-term goal is
to try and exercise at least 15 minutes every day, because currently I can
only manage between 4 to 6 days out of a week. The number of health benefits
I've experienced already is so crazy that I feel incredibly foolish for having
waited so long to start doing this.

My dietary changes have been gradual and they generally feel sustainable. At
the beginning of this year I was overweight and today I'm a normal weight. I
never would've imagined this of myself, but I've learned to love salads and
have started eating them regularly.

------
littleblah
Thanks for asking this question :)

Couple of them for me

1\. Professionally: Moving to an awesome core tech team (chance to work with
internals of a database)

2\. Personally: Wrote a blog post which received very high attention here on
HN... shameless plug (sorry):

[https://littleblah.com/post/2019-09-01-senior-engineer-
check...](https://littleblah.com/post/2019-09-01-senior-engineer-checklist/)

3\. Health wise: Successfully used internmittent fasting to lose 8KG, and then
maintain it for 9 months straight.

4\. Finally, if all goes well, a baby on the way in our family!

~~~
ra7
That's fantastic! Did you have a background working with database internals
before?

~~~
littleblah
A little, yes.

------
langitbiru
This year I finally found a flexible and comfortable job. I work only 25 hours
per week (more or less). The income does not make me super rich (like FAANG
engineers) but I live comfortably with the money.

I consider this situation as my recent success because I have a lot of time to
work on other things (research, moonshot projects, online businesses).

I just published a book about blockchain this year. Last week I released an
opensource blockchain project. Later I want to build an online educational
business (something like pyimagesearch.com, egghead.io) but this time it is
not about blockchain anymore. :)

In the future (maybe 2 years later) I want to do some research on drone.

Edited: Add more details.

~~~
jamesb93
Is the work fulfilling?

~~~
langitbiru
Yes. It's about programming education. Low stress job.

~~~
jamesb93
How did you go about finding a low stress position? I'm super interested in
working just enough to live so I can actually enjoy my life.

~~~
langitbiru
By random luck. But of course, the skills that I have built for many years
played a role too.

------
outime
I finally found a somewhat cure for my long-time shoulder pain which also
helped to develop costochondritis. After several medical tests and lots of
hours invested into researching the problem myself (as doctors just provided
NSAIDs and PT didn't help much) I was able to be almost pain free after such
long time.

Physical illnesses, even if only mildly disabling, do affect your day-to-day
mood very negatively.

~~~
stevenmays
What'd you do? The only thing that seems to help me is hanging on a pullup bar
for intervals of a minute or so. A hang a day keeps the pain away. =)

~~~
outime
Dead hangs are great but unfortunately I can't have such setup at my current
location. It didn't offer any lasting fix either. What worked for me best was:

\- Myofascial release of pec minor/major with theracane (generic one bought in
a well-known chinese webshop).

\- Doorway stretches.

\- A physical device that's rock-shaped on which you lay down and safely
stretches the sternum/ribs area.

\- I avoid smartphone use whenever possible, and try to use the mouse with the
left hand (or no mouse at all if possible).

I might be forgetting something but that's more or less what helped me.

It's sometimes challenging to find where you need to work on since many times
treating the location where the pain is originating may not be the real
source. For example: pec minor may be totally tight, which causes pain when
breathing in the shoulder blades/sternum/ribs, you go to the PT and PT
massages for example the shoulder blades but in reality that'll do nothing
since it's just the end of the chain.

But on a positive note, you get to learn a lot about anatomy :)

~~~
wallflower
+100 for doorway stretches and the wisdom that what hurts in our lower
extremities may be because of the start of the chain (shoulders, back). Thanks
for sharing this with those who may not have yet come to this important
realization.

------
willismichael
I started a very niche open source pet project to scratch an itch (I'm a
musician that uses Linux, and I wanted a decent Linux native hall-style reverb
plugin). Somebody from halfway around the world jumped in and built a GUI for
it. Now a small handful of people from around the world rave about how much
they love it.

[https://github.com/michaelwillis/dragonfly-
reverb](https://github.com/michaelwillis/dragonfly-reverb)

~~~
BookPage
Cool project! I have a couple of questions:

1\. Do you do your production in Linux? If so what hardware interfaces and DAW
are you finding works for you?

2\. Did you have audio programming experience before starting this project? I
really want to learn more about audio signal processing but am not sure where
to start.

Thanks!

~~~
CameronNemo
>hardware interfaces

Most USB interfaces can do class compliant audio, you can thank the popularity
of the ipad for that one.

>DAW

Libre: LMMS, Ardour

Proprietary: Bitwig Studio, Harrison Mixbus

~~~
willismichael
Proprietary also includes REAPER now. It's not very expensive, and I know
musicians that have done some very impressive stuff with it.

------
hnruss
My wife and I recently paid off all of our credit cards and started saving up
for a house. We started trying to pay off our credit cards about 4 years ago,
so it feels like a big accomplishment.

~~~
chasd00
it's a huge accomplishment, congratulations

------
CryoLogic
I launched [https://www.anim8.io](https://www.anim8.io) earlier this year.

It's an alternative to YouTube/Patreon for animators. It has better
monetization options for them, and will have easier sorting/filtering of
animations + I am working on some tools like in-browser frame editor.

No advertising, all word of mouth and about 40k people are using it each month
which is cool. Our Discord should hit 1,000 animators and fans soon too!

------
dshanahan
I just passed 100 consecutive days of workouts! At least a one mile run or 20
minute Peloton ride every day. Lower impact days allow for 'active rest'.

Was a tough start, too, with a calf sprain almost right away, on Day 5. Even
managed to fit in workouts on international travel days!

~~~
yjv
Congratulations. This is no easy feat. I have started and failed several times
trying to work out regularly. It’s not easy to break the cycle of excuses. Any
tips would you like to share ?

------
neha_t
Lots of past failures under the belt, but I just started tasting success today
only! My simple word game "Word Hookup" is showing on the US app store's Today
page, in the "5 New Games We Love" category. Until last week I had a handful
of downloads, and the number is now increasing exponentially. Loving it :)
[https://www.wordhookup.com](https://www.wordhookup.com)

~~~
cvaidya1986
Congratulations! :)

------
jmstfv
After many months of working on a product, I finally managed to (soft) launch
it a few days ago. It definitely took way longer and turned out to be way
harder than I expected it to be (it usually does).

Surprisingly, I really enjoyed working on the _static site_ side of things
even though it is dead simple: just good ol' HTML and CSS. No frameworks, no
complicated builds, no third party trackers, and _almost_ no JS. As a result,
I managed to bring down the page load time to less than 500 ms (3kb when
gzipped).

[https://tryhexadecimal.com](https://tryhexadecimal.com)

------
jyu
My lifestyle business is hitting its goals this year netting me much more than
my previous job compensation last year.

Consistently sleep 7.5 to 9 hours a night, which makes meditating at least 30
minutes more fruitful.

Going mushroom foraging several times this month, which is a great excuse to
go hiking outdoors.

All these changes have reduced my day to day stress and anxiety levels
dramatically.

~~~
rosspackard
Would you share anything about your lifestyle business?

What industry? How long you worked on it, etc?

~~~
jyu
The goings on with someone else's lifestyle business does not affect my own;
nor does my business affect yours. I started about 2 years ago, it's the same
stack I used at my job since customers don't care what stack you use as long
as they get value from it. I have tried to start businesses of various kinds
for several years with varying success. This is the first one that hit big and
seems sustainable.

------
affyboi
I recently published a paper
([http://graphics.pixar.com/library/OrthogonalArraySampling201...](http://graphics.pixar.com/library/OrthogonalArraySampling2019/index.html)).
I had some serious doubts when I was starting out, and it was a pretty tough
endeavor. In the end, we made it! I got to present at EGSR which was really
exciting too.

------
contingencies
Obtained industrial premises for a robotics business I conceived 4 years ago
and began to invest in significant hardware for insourced manufacturing and
further acceleration of future R&D. Received unprompted, personal email
regarding direct corporate investment from billionaire investor chairing
multibillion conglomerate. Initial hires (and one fire) toward daily
operations management delegation.

------
froindt
YTD I've reduced the time required for a monthly reporting process by over 16
hours by making better work instructions and automation enhancements. It's
still quite manual, but not as much as it used to be.

While I only found the article recently, I naturally ended up in a similar
work flow to this great article on incremental improvement.

[https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3197520](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3197520)

It's not all beautiful - I had a lot of hiccups along the way, but I can
probably get another 5-10 hour/month reduction by the end of the year.

I can use that newfound time for _literally_ anything else!

------
elamje
I successfully quit my job without getting a new one lined up. I wanted to
have an experience similar to the Recurse center, and focus on Rust and
Clojure, however I also wanted to start a company, so I made my own version of
Recurse and quit my job!

I’ll keep HN posted with the details, but so far I’m making a lot of progress
on the company’s tech!

------
grumpy8
Reached 2500 in overwatch, been hard stuck around 1900 for a few seasons

~~~
wilsonnb3
I was going to post the same thing! Just peeked over 2500 on tanks last night,
hoping to the same for DPS soon.

I'm still down around 1900 on support, though.

~~~
sugarpile
Trying playing Moira -- she's broken right now. Highest I've ever been
previously is just over 3k on tank and I'm sitting around 3300 right now just
from playing Moira.

Right click orbs only and use your ult on cooldown. Good luck!

------
tyleo
I’m trying to do 30 yoga classes this month. It’s not a success yet but I’m on
track to hit the target.

I set this one month fitness goal because I thought it would be immediately
achievable and healthy.

~~~
wallflower
Congrats! At the very least, you are or could be breaking even or better on
the all-access monthly membership at your favorite yoga studio.

------
rglover
Thank you for posting this!

A recent success has been getting more video content out around my niche
(developing a product):
[https://youtube.com/cleverbeagle](https://youtube.com/cleverbeagle)

How about you OP?

~~~
foxes
Recently, we understood some interesting mathematics and proved an interesting
result. Also my running has picked up so I'm feeling really fit.

~~~
rglover
What sort of math? Academic/research or applied?

Nice job on running :) Do you have a specific routine or goals you try to hit?

------
Eyght
Work: I just completed a big project, moving platform and host for one of our
e-commerce stores, without messing up. I consider this a major win because I
had to do everything on my own, from re-building the old system on the new
framework to converting all the data.

Self: I just completed my third year of walking 7 miles every day. I feel
strong, sleep well and I'm way more productive both at home and at work.

~~~
bigmit37
How long does it take you to walk 7 miles? Walking threadmill?

------
dpflan
I'm in Georgia Tech's OMSCS program: in my Knowledge-Based AI course, my final
project that created an agent to solve Raven's Progressive Matrices performed
in the top 10 of all submissions and hence earned bonus points for my overall
grade (the performance boost was a surprise).

> Coures Page:
> [http://lucylabs.gatech.edu/kbai/summer-2019/](http://lucylabs.gatech.edu/kbai/summer-2019/)

> Project Overview: [http://lucylabs.gatech.edu/kbai/summer-2019/project-
> overview...](http://lucylabs.gatech.edu/kbai/summer-2019/project-overview/)

> RPMs:
> [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raven%27s_Progressive_Matrices](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raven%27s_Progressive_Matrices)

------
enobrev
Nights and Weekends: Ran "smurf-tube" conduit from my attic to my basement and
built a network cabinet out of 2x4s on casters. This one is ongoing.

Day: Got our static map server (mapnik-based) to generate x/y/z tiles properly
so we can use it with leaflet.js for interactive maps.

------
murph-almighty
1) After a string of tricky life events (death of a relative, breakup of a
serious relationship), I moved out of my family home closer to work.

2) I managed to pay off my college debt to external services (I still owe
money to my parents, but it's interest free)

3) I got promoted to a senior level at work, got rotated to a different team,
and put on a high visibility project.

4) I started doing improv comedy on the side! It was something I'd flirted
with in college but didn't really take `seriously`

Not everything is perfect, and I have some bad days, but my life between the
start of this year and now has drastically changed and in a lot of ways for
the better.

------
non-entity
I accepted an offer today, it's a bit lower than I hoped for, but it will
still help me with some financial hardships

------
wallflower
I quit a few Slacks by removing them from my mobile devices. I never use the
Desktop Electron app. None of them were work related, and I was a fairly
active participant in all of them. They served as a virtual water cooler for
fast-food type human interaction for times when I did not leave the house.
Fast-food because it was no real substitute for real social interaction.

I would banter with the best of them. This is something that I still dream of
doing well in real life situations like parties but it is easy in a virtual
medium for me. I would also share, read way too many, and regurgitate
interesting articles that were of interest to the people there and get a
dopamine hit if it was liked.

After an initial one week period of really wanting to pop in to see what was
“going on” and later to see “what I missed”, I don’t think I miss it. Yes, I
may miss some very interesting intellectual and not so intellectual banter and
even “under the radar” articles to post here, and I think the trade benefit of
less distraction and more focus is well, well worth it.

To generalize, if you say that X is a distraction to you, get X off your
phone. It is much, much harder to be sucked in with the mobile web experience
than with their mobile apps. For Slack, it was sufficient to remove them as
“teams”, and I dislike their pushing of a frictionless (re)team add. I can
manage that though, especially since my desire to “pop in” to those water
cooler Slacks decreased exponentially.

------
godelmachine
Got promoted to Senior Engineer.

Made Support Lead of an important assignment, leading a team of 7 Engineers.

If anyone would like to advise me on how to be a good Support Lead, I am eager
to hear and act.

PS - Support Lead is also Operations Lead

~~~
wallflower
Congrats! I always regurgitate this article for those who want to become
excellent Lead/Senior.

[https://allarsblog.com/2018/03/16/confessions-of-an-
unreal-e...](https://allarsblog.com/2018/03/16/confessions-of-an-unreal-
engine-4-engineering-firefighter/)

~~~
godelmachine
Thanks. Will go through it and follow in letter and spirit.

------
akg_67
I passed N3 level of Japanese Language Proficiency Test (JLPT). Whole life I
have been doing mostly technical and engineering work, even hobbies and side
interests were mostly technical-oriented.

I would never have imagined to pick up another spoken language to learn. I am
enjoying the process of language learning though sometime struggle with it.
Even wife has been surprised how seriously I have taken to learning Japanese.
The only drawback is that I haven't done anything technology related for a
while.

~~~
wallflower
Congratulations! As the Spanish saying goes: los idiomas se aprenden en la
cuna o en la cama ("languages are learned either in the cradle or in bed"). I
can only imagine it has made your relationship stronger.

> The only drawback is that I haven't done anything technology related for a
> while.

While the vast majority of technology content is in English, consider seeking
out to read/listen or even _starting_ a podcast, blog, meetup in Japanese
around your technology interests.

------
NortySpock
Finally shipped a game project that I'd been working on for fun, last week. My
son did the graphics. It was a lot of fun learning JavaScript quirks as well
as some game-relevant design patterns like a staticly allocated array for
particle effects.

[https://nortyspock.github.io/Viktor/](https://nortyspock.github.io/Viktor/)

------
zhdc1
First user for an API I recently went live with.

Pushed out an app today that makes it significantly easier to do a part of my
job.

Two academic papers in the pipeline.

~~~
merlinsbrain
Are you in school or publishing while in the industry? Always wondered how to
do the latter without a PhD and working with a Big N in their research org.

------
fillskills
Assembled a great team to work on Climate Change. Got lucky that most of them
are friends and were super interested in the concept

~~~
jlevers
What aspect of climate change are you focusing on, specifically?

------
chooseaname
I intermittent fasted twice this week. Thanks for asking!

------
chasd00
1\. My 9 year old is on track for his first ever straight A report card. 2\.
My wife rejoined the workforce after being a stay-at-home mom and feels
supported. 3\. I survived yet another Dallas, Texas Summer

------
photonios
\- Bought a place with a garden close to the city center (Europe).

\- Proposed to my girlfriend. Getting married next year.

Not my success, but my future wife's; She got a job as head of QC for a large
company.

Life is pretty sweet right now :-)

------
drakonka
Got my Swedish citizenship and managed to get my passport just in time to
travel this week!

Signed a contract for a first-hand apartment rental (relatively tough to get
here, I got lucky).

Partaking in a very interesting sponsorship program at work.

Got promoted this year.

Met an amazing person that I'm having fun exploring and experimenting with.

Visited a new, interesting country twice and am about to visit another one
soon.

Maintained my workout routine.

Maintained my intermittent fasting routine in a surprisingly easy and
consistent way.

------
garysahota93
I'm a first time entrepreneur and am officially launching our closed beta next
week! Super excited about that! :)

------
kriscius
I found a job 8)

------
AwesomeFaic
Hit 500 Instagram followers on a blog I manage tech & marketing for. Started
last year. Aiming for 1000 by EOY.

------
adreamingsoul
I finally shared a preview of a documentary short to a friend of mine who is a
feature film director. I’ve been working on this project for a couple years
now, and it’s my first project for the big screen.

Their feedback was nice to hear, and I’m glad to have finally shown them my
work.

------
pgug
I finished my masters degree. I had never thought it would happen, I was so
sure I would be kicked out or commit suicide before I got to the point where I
would actually finish. But I did it, I now have a degree.

------
pickle-wizard
Last weekend I set a deadlift personal best of 405lbs. I am pretty happy as I
was stuck at 385 for the longest time.

My next goal is to drop 45 lbs and get to a deadlift of 500, so that I can
lift twice my weight.

------
hanamizuki
Using old-school SWOT analysis to make my team understand our situation and
strategy, then using strategy map to make our goal really clear, then using
OKR to implement the plan.

------
nickmose
Collect a group of people, practice English writing build a tech website:
[http://coderscat.com](http://coderscat.com)

------
aantix
Getting [https://baseline.red](https://baseline.red) up and running. A
simpler, alternative APM for Rails apps.

------
bleeeeghh
My daughter :)

------
stillbourne
Learning DDD

------
tweetious
quit smoking

